# Bottles or Arrowheads ?



## JustGlass (Aug 10, 2005)

I find myself caught between to hobbies , looking for bottles or looking for arrowheads. I find that bottles bring a better resale value but arrowheads are much older and ( I can get lazy )...because they are alot easier to find.  Heres a pic of some broken heads, some pottery shards, a few tools,and scrapers. Sometime I will post my complete heads but they are put away and Im to lazy get them.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 10, 2005)

I have 6 areas of collecting. Why choose only one? Arrowhead hunting is one of them. Is that a partial Clovis at the bottom?Here is a 3" point I found last week in a field in Clayton, N.C.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 12, 2005)

Road Dog , here are a few different types I found here in Vt.  The pendant in the middle is my sons , Ive only been lucky enough to find half a one as it broke at the hole. And I to my knowledge I havnt found anything paleo that I know of. Paleo sites in Vt. are as scarce as a dump full of unbroken open pontils.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 12, 2005)

I have found probably a Dozen Paleo Points. Alamance, Hardaway and Clovis. You have some pretty nice material from the looks of it. We have mostly Rhyolite and Quartz and Silicified Shale in my area. We do have alot of Crystal though so that's a plus. I'll take a few pics of some things tomorrow. Your doing great finding that Pendant. I don't find things like that in the fields I look. Maybe, you will find a Bannerstone.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 13, 2005)

Here are some Clovis, Haraway, Hardaway Dalton. My best Palmer and a Crystal Alamance with a chipped oval Crystal stone. Longest Hardaway is about 3 inches.All are Clayton N.C.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 14, 2005)

WoW very nice, I dream about heads like those. Vermont was under ice for some of the paleo period, and I dont think it was a place at that time that was desireable although some sites have been found but not many. Most of my older heads are archaic. Thanks for the pics.....AWESOME !!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Aug 15, 2005)

WoW!!!

 I never knew that you could find so many arrowheads!!! What a great collection...
 Maybe I should look a little closer underwater at the things I see... am I passing these over in my zealous search for glass?

 Wayne[8|]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, diver, you're sure missin' a lot by not lookin' real close at what you are passing by in your search for bottles. I have been a collector of artifacts longer than I have been a bottle digger, and diving for them is great fun. The waters around here are quite murky, requiring the "braille" method to be used when swimming along the bottom of the river. One or two feet of lighted vis is considered downright Carribean. []

 Mike


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 16, 2005)

Im sadden by the recent news. A very dedicated Vermont anthropologist James Peterson lost his life just the other day while he was in Brazsil on a field study. He was shot and killed while dinning in a resturant that was being robbed by some coke heads. This man was devoted to the teachings of anthropology and will be missed by all. Thank you Mr. Peterson may god be with you.


----------



## NH Bottle Diver (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey southern Maine diver, are you a salt or fresh water diver and what do you collect?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey JustGlass...

 I just bought a book that describes a location on the Conn River that was used every summer by the local native Americans in the 1700's through the early 1800's. How would I choose a place to dive for indian artifacts?  I'm sure that the riverbed has changed over the past 150 to 200 years.  Any clues you could give me about what to look for, where to look etc would be most helpful.
 Thanks,

 Wayne


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 4, 2005)

The arrowheads I find in water are only in ankle deep clear water streams. I look for the colored materials (dark flint and light quartz) that the indians used plus rock shapes. I wish I could dive but I concider myself to old to learn new tricks. As for the conn. river if I was going to look for sites and not being a diver I would be looking in plowed corn fields along the shore line. I have looked a couple of fields there and one was a known site but have found little of nothing. I think I was not where the site was but off to one side or the other.  Sometimes its hit or miss. From what I have heard the conn river valley is a excellent place to find artifacts and old bottles, I just havnt put much time into looking there but Im sure I will in the near future.


----------



## relicman33 (Sep 5, 2005)

nices  finds  now  i  have  to  go  hunting  again


----------

